# Stubborn Algae on silicone



## skeletonw00t (25 Aug 2012)

Hi all,

As the title suggests I have extremely stubborn green algae on my aquarium silicone.

It simply won't come off.

I have tried everything:

Scrubbing with a pad
Toothbrush
Metal toothbrush (was careful)
Emptied the tank & soaked in bleach
Vinegar

Nothing has worked... I think I need a harsher chemical! Does anyone know of anything that would do the trick?

Thanks


----------



## chilled84 (25 Aug 2012)

i have the same, but my seals are getting damaged from scrubbing


----------



## nry (25 Aug 2012)

That's the problem with clear silicone, once it is stained it is almost impossible to make clean again.  We have some near our kitchen sink - I've sprayed it with bleach and left it for days with no change, I'll be stripping it off and re-sealing next.


----------



## skeletonw00t (26 Aug 2012)

Tried Lime light - didn't work.

I need something stronger... something industrial


----------



## nry (26 Aug 2012)

Personally, I reckon you'll never manage - I gave up in our kitchen where have we have clear silicone between the worktop and tiles - only way I can come up with now is to remove and replace the seal, which is easier on a kitchen top than an aquarium.


----------



## skeletonw00t (26 Aug 2012)

I dont get it though. Surely there is someway to remove it. Its basically ruined the otherwise clean tank


----------



## nry (26 Aug 2012)

Nothing else I can think of suggesting - once the silicone is stained, it is nigh-on impossible to clean, as the stain embeds into the silicone and isn't just on the surface.


----------



## skeletonw00t (26 Aug 2012)

It doesn't feel like the silicone is stained though - you can feel the rough texture of the algae on it.

Just seems like really stubborn algae.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Aug 2012)

Bang bleach on it with a toothbrush. If that doesn't shift it, your knackered. 

Yeah, use a decent amount of Seachem Prime to neutralise bleach when rinsing though.


----------



## skeletonw00t (27 Aug 2012)

Bleach doesn't work unfortunately ;(


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Aug 2012)

Try tapping it with a hammer.


----------



## skeletonw00t (27 Aug 2012)

Lol tap what?!


----------



## tim (27 Aug 2012)

have you tried thishttp://www.thegreenmachineonline.co...cleaning-tools/hydrogen-peroxide-1-litre-h202


----------



## nry (27 Aug 2012)

So, err, bleach then   Or are they different?


----------



## tim (27 Aug 2012)

thought so but does say on website unlike bleach turns to water and oxygen after 24 hours ?


----------



## nry (27 Aug 2012)

Well, either way, it is MUCH cheaper to buy elsewhere...£1 for 200ml for instance via Google.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Aug 2012)

Hydrogen Peroxide is used on wounds and the like to remove or clean organic matter.

Yeah for a few minutes it works eating away at organic matter, for example, you can use it on algae outbreaks like BBA by spot dosing. 

Just turns to good old water after a few minutes.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Aug 2012)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Lol tap what?!




Tap the tank as hard as you can with a hammer. Film it, and I will paypal you a 5er


----------



## tim (27 Aug 2012)

nry said:
			
		

> Well, either way, it is MUCH cheaper to buy elsewhere...£1 for 200ml for instance via Google.


totally agree cheaper is better   just wondered if the op had tried it 


			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Try tapping it with a hammer.


 lmao thats a mans solution to everything


----------

